# Shad Cam Pics



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Doc for posting that website. Helps a slow day at work go by a little faster. Saw a HUGE fish that took up 6 squares, but didn't get the pic saved in time. Here's a few other shots I managed to get. I've been right-clicking, then hitting save before the next one loads. Can be a little tricky.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the link for those who missed it before.

Shad Cam

It is really a pretty neat site.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So these are the shad that peopel fish for? I have heard about the run of shad in some of the east coast rivers. sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man that camera is awsome, been looking at it for a while. I keep seeing some long skinny thing go by every once in a while, anyone know what that it? Some type of eel or just a stick or something.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I guess its the same think in the 3rd picture.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

I've seen several eels swim by. Seems to be quite a few in there.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe those are eels. I saw one when I clicked in just a few minutes ago.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So has anyone every been fishing for these shad? I've been doing some research and its sounds like a lot of fun. Guys catching 50 or more in a day and says they average 2 to 4 pounds, would be a blast on light tackle.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

The other day there was a gar that went from 1 side all the way to the other


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

the 'eel' in question looks to be a lamprey or a hagfish, parasitic.


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

watching it now. Its 5 am. Seen lots o cats n nice un's too. 

Later,
jay


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Thats awesome! I had to wait awhile, I think I was catching some of the suns glare, but now it looks good


----------



## Spidey2721 (Apr 6, 2005)

Here is a cat I just caught on the cam. Thought I would share.









Also one of the dang lampreys.


Later,
jay


----------

